# Range Report - 6.5JDJ and 7-30 Waters



## HandgunHTR (Feb 24, 2009)

Went to the range last weekend to do some fire-forming of brass and to sight in a couple of barrels I plan on using in the upcoming deer season and out in Wyoming for antelope.

The first one was the 6.5JDJ.  For those that are not familiar with this chambering, the 6.5JDJ is a .225 Winchester necked up to 6.5mm and then blown out.  I got the barrel as a carbine barrel and sent it up to Dave Belinda in PA to have it cut to 15" and recrowned.  Here is the gun.  The forearm is custom made by a guy in WV.  The scope is a Burris 3-9x.







I had 40 rounds of ammo to fire-form.  Since I was just fire-forming, I was not shooting groups.  I decided to shoot two 20-shot groups.  I was shooting at 100 yards.  I didn't actually get 20-shot groups because I let a buddy shoot a couple of rounds.

Here are the results of the first round.  It was shot in 5-shot strings letting the barrel cool in between strings.






Here is the second round, after a slight scope adjustment, shot the same way as the first.






The other barrel that I shot was my 7-30 Waters hunter barrel.  I got it from John Cooper and it had some pitting and bluing issues around the muzzle brake.  I sent it to Oxford Armory in CT for refinishing.  Mike did a great job and while you can still see the pitting, it is not nearly as noticeable.

Here is a picture of the gun.  The scope is a Weaver 2-8x that I also got from a member of this forum.

Once again I was just sighting in the scope and fireforming ammo so I fired one big group in 5-shot strings.  I will say one thing.  That brake is LOUD!






Both look like they will be great hunting barrels and now that I have some brass fire-formed I can start working on loads.


----------



## Handgunner (Feb 24, 2009)

Lookin' good!  Y'all have me itching for another contender/encore set up!!!


----------



## ATLRoach (Mar 1, 2009)

Mike what pressures can the contenders handle? Any one tried a 6.5 Grendel that you know of?


----------



## HandgunHTR (Mar 1, 2009)

Kyle, the Contender can handle up to around 42000 psi.  The Grendel generates a little higher than that at 50000 psi.  

None of the custom makers will chamber it in a Contender barrel, so I would say it isn't safe.


----------



## ATLRoach (Mar 2, 2009)

Dang that means I'll have to load another caliber. What are your thoughts on the 6.5 JDJ vs the 6.5 BullBerry Imp.(Basically a 7-30 Waters Imp necked to 6.5)?


----------



## HandgunHTR (Mar 2, 2009)

Kyle, the 6.5BBIMP has published velocities around 2200FPS with a 120 grain bullet out of a pistol.  The 6.5JDJ is getting around 2300 fps with the same bullet.

So, if velocity is your only concern, then the JDJ is the way to go.  However, brass for the JDJ is harder to find than brass for the BBIMP.  That being said, the brass for the JDJ (.225 Win) is stronger than the brass for the BBIMP (30-30).  Dies are a wash as both are customs that you can get from the respective manufacturers (Bullberry or SSK) for about the same price.  Both use LR primers and both use the same range of powders (medium to slow rifle powders).

So, I would say go with whatever one you wish.  Bullberry is still running it's pistol barrel sale, so it would probably be easier and cheaper to get your hands on a Bullberry barrel right now.  
Also check out Match Grade Machine.  They offer the 6.5X30-30IMP chambering as well.

I can tell you one thing.  You will not be disappointed with the performance of the 6.5mm out of a pistol.  It is awesome.


----------



## ATLRoach (Mar 2, 2009)

Just wanted to hear. I guess that will be my next project after Satern finishes my barrel my AR.


----------

